# Scratched the car door against a wall. Insurance or workshop?



## ynwa66 (Feb 24, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/7v9d8aw.jpg










Scratched the driver's side door against a pillar that extended outwards below the line of sight. The white you see in the photo is the paint that came off the pillar but there is a bit of a dent too. 

I'm tempted to go with the insurance but have to get a police report first I think. Anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Given its lack of severity I'd suggest swinging by a workshop. Can't imagine it would set you back more than a few hundred. Just think of having to deal with a police report AND insurance.


----------



## ynwa66 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Given its lack of severity I'd suggest swinging by a workshop. Can't imagine it would set you back more than a few hundred. Just think of having to deal with a police report AND insurance.


Yeah i'm trying to get a quote from a couple of denting places nearby. If its under a grand then its definitely worth doing it this way. Insurance will mean 350 excess, plus 60 dhs for police report and then sending the car away to the dealer for a few days.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I used these guys the other day SMART Repair | Automotive Repair Systems | Dubai, UAE they come to your villa and boom its all done 400 dizzas for that I'd say


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure how this differs in dubai but in Abu Dhabi you technically need to visit a minor accident centre for a permission slip to repair - often in ADNOC stations, some dude checks your mulkia, confirms damage not caused by a car crash and takes Aed 50 before giving you the slip to take to repairer.

A lot of shops will repair such minor scratches without the slip.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Racing_Goats said:


> Not sure how this differs in dubai but in Abu Dhabi you technically need to visit a minor accident centre for a permission slip to repair - often in ADNOC stations, some dude checks your mulkia, confirms damage not caused by a car crash and takes Aed 50 before giving you the slip to take to repairer.
> 
> A lot of shops will repair such minor scratches without the slip.


Yeah don't bother with all that - call them now and they will do it tomorrow - job done


----------

